# Major dust under lens. Any solution?



## jvc30 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello all,
I use the camera on my showcase to record all of my youtube videos. It seems as if I have accumulated some dust under the lens of the camera. Is there any way to get in there and clean it up? All my pics and videos are getting slightly washed out and low contrast.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=924987

You will have to take it apart


----------



## jvc30 (Sep 9, 2011)

Your the man with the answers Larry. You have always been more than helpful. Thanks!


----------

